# My Havanese Suddenly is Becoming Aggressive



## jravner (Jun 7, 2012)

My sweet Havanese, Lily, (who will be 3 years old next month) has all of a sudden become aggressive. We first noticed this yesterday when we took Lily with us to sit outside a smoothie shop. We often go there with Lily and she loves to watch people go by.

Yesterday, she barked at everyone walking by. Today, when we took her to the groomer, we were told that she tried to jump off the table and was barking aggressively at another dog. They had to put her in the back room and marked her card now as "aggressive dog". 

There is nothing that has happened to her that can help us understand why she is doing this. She is always the dog that every kid wants to pet and loves to have her belly rubbed. 

We need to nip this in the bud. Please, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

with sudden change in behavior like this I would recommend a vet visit to check things out.


----------



## Loveachuckle (Jun 9, 2014)

I would agree with Dave. A sudden personality change could mean that something is bothering her. It may be a physical thing but, certainly worthy of a physical exam to rule out any physical issues that *may* be going on. Aggression may be more of a change in the household or you or anything that is unfamiliar but, a check-up at the vets is a good bet.


----------



## jravner (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank goodness, Lily is back to her old self. I was away visiting my daughter for a few days and we think she just missed me. The next trip to the groomer she was great and they took her "bad" mark off her record. We have been taking her to Starbucks as often as possible and she loves to just sit and watch people. Never barks at people anymore - sometimes she barks at another dog, but I think she just wants to meet them.


----------



## Loveachuckle (Jun 9, 2014)

So happy to hear this news! Seems like Havanese are very sensitive to our changes and are very close to us. Any differences can be "acted out". Guess they can't tell us that they're ticked at us or don't like the way we've re-arranged our furniture, huh? 
Glad things are back to normal! 
Hey...if you have to go away again....what about leaving a shirt or a towel or something that you've had on or with you for a day or two? That leaves your scent around. Might be calming. I've done that with our little one.  Worked.


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*Change is behavior?*

I am glad that your baby's setback was short. Animals do miss their owners and do things that they may not do when you are there. Patience and love is important. I know that when we go away and have to leave for a trip or something, Miss Rosa, does things she normally wouldn't do while we are there. It is attention seeking just like a child does this as well. It is best to nip it in the bud when you can.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jravner said:


> Thank goodness, Lily is back to her old self. I was away visiting my daughter for a few days and we think she just missed me. The next trip to the groomer she was great and they took her "bad" mark off her record. We have been taking her to Starbucks as often as possible and she loves to just sit and watch people. Never barks at people anymore - sometimes she barks at another dog, but I think she just wants to meet them.


 She missed you <3 . I'm glad the groomer took that bad mark off her record.


----------

